# I'm fed up!!!



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I wanted to start my IVF this month - I have been matched and I am on day 10 already, but my recipient has not had a period yet. 

Thing is, it is Oscar's birthday on Monday and wanted to have a feeling of hope, knowing that my IVF and BFP is around the corner. 

She is to have scan on Friday to see what is happening with her. 

Is it all over before it has begun? I feel like I am in limbo.  

Sorry for the me post but I am so grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hiya Caz

Sorry your feeling so impatient, i know the feeling sooooo well! Remember in the beginning when you and ritzi were cycling together and my GP`s receptionist kept loosing blood test results!   We`re now on our 1st 2ww and our intial consultation was on December 15th 2006! (7th months!)  . I was pulling my hair out! So i know the waiting is horrible.

Anyhow is your recipient due then or is it just a case of waiting? What have your clinic told you? They say the pill for 2-4 weeks dont they.... You`ve nearly done two already! Just think, its inevitable that your recipient WILL get her AF at SOME point soon!!! Hopefully before Monday   

Hope you feel better soon ! xxx


----------



## sjames9238 (Jun 4, 2007)

hiya caz
im fed up 2
im on day 1 and have just phoned the clinic to tell them and found i may have to wait till next cycle cause my recpient has decided to take a holiday at the end of august
i mean would you


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

OMG thats so unfair i know they are gonna be paying for there treatment and all that but still....... maybe you should ask to be matched with some diffrent....i think i would be very unhappy if my match decided to take a holiday b4 starting treatment after all doner eggs just don't turn up out of the blue and your putting your life on hold too to help this lady out!!!!!! sorry i'm rammbling  but i just think thats just really bad and your hospital must think so to. good luck anyway i hope you can get started asap xx allyson xx


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

sjames

God i think thats just awful. Sorry but i do. Im sure there are hundreds and hundreds of lovely ladies out there who you could be matched with who have been waiting for ages and would consider recieving much sought after donor eggs far more important than a holiday. Considering she agreed in the first place i think shes very selfish and a different recipient would be more deserving who wouldnt put you through such dramas. You are giving such a precious gift. Your treatment is just as important as hers and you deserve some consideration. I hope she changes her mind or which ever way you get to continue with your cycle and best of luck xx


----------



## 2010 IVF graduate (Dec 28, 2005)

Caz sorry you're having to wait - I feel just the same, I have been waiting for about 6 months now to be in a position to start IVF as I am doing egg-share IVF at Cromwell Darlington, I am now ready and the egg donor hasn't responded to confirm she is in a position to accept my eggs and do an IVF cycle   and my next cycle should be starting in 2 days time   the clinic told me that it will probably be October now before we get started - not happy at all as because we are doing egg-share means that I can't do IVF past 35 - Feb next year, so by not starting any cycles until October means I'm not really going to have much time to get that much needed   so I'm totally


----------

